# Hopper with Sling and VOD



## BillJ

Yesterday I tried to watch Fate of the Furious from VOD in 1080P. The movie started and ran thru the warning screens and the opening showing the producing company. Then the screen went black. The Hopper had shut down and could not be restarted from the remote. Called DISH and they had me restart from the power button on the DVR. Restarted the movie and again it shutdown the Hopper. Tech said she had no record of such a problem and would kick it upstairs for review. Meanwhile she gave me PPV of the movie and a credit for the VOD rental.

Anyone else ever seen this problem? I've never had anything like this happen before.


----------



## unr1

I had a HWS for 2 years and never had this issue. I think one time my movie stopped suddenly but the receiver remained on and I could watch live TV.

Did you try a different movie? This is an interesting problem. By the way... look into getting the Hopper 3 it's much faster.


----------

